# LITTLE LUCY



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

I WAS TRYING TO SEE ABOUT GETTING ANOTHER PUPPY FROM A SUPPOSEDLY REPUTABLE BREEDER AND SHE OFFERED ME A FREE FEMALE THAT SHE NO LONGER WANTED. I AGREED TO GO PICK HER UP AND I WAS SHOCKED AT WHAT I SAW. IT WAS A MINI PUPPY MILL. THIS LITTLE 5 LB DARLING WAS SO NEGLECTED AND UN SOCIALIZED SHE IS STILL SCARED AND II HAVE HAD HER ALMOST TWO WEEKS. SHE LIKES ME BUT SHE IS SUBMISSIVE AND SHAKES A LOT. SHE HAS TO SLEEP WITH ME OR SHE HOWLS ALL NIGHT. SHE WAS NAUSATED FROM HER 7 IN ONE SHOT LAST NIGHT SO I COULDN'T LET HER IN MY BED AND NEEDLESS TO SAY NIETHER OF US GOT MUCH SLEEP. I JUST WAS WONDERING HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE TO GAIN HER TRUST. SHE IS 5 AND WAS USED AS A BREEDING MACHINE HAVING MULTIPLE C-SECTIONS. I POSTED ABOUT HER ON THE MALTESE ONLY WEB SITE BUT GOT KICKED OFF FOR POSTING IN ALL CAPS AND CAN'T GET BACK ON.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, bless her heart. That is wonderful you have taken her in. I imagine trust will come with time; time for her to realize that all your intentions are good and you are not going to hurt her. That makes me so angry and sad that some puppys have to live in that type of lifestyle, I guess it is the same way with some children today...really almost makes you sick what people can do to these little lives.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, she sounds like a little darling. I don't think you can actually set a time table on when she will ever trust. I think supporting her and socializing her to you is best. 

~Elegant


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

It's wonderful that she has you now and that she will be well taken care of and well loved for the rest of her life.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Why are you typing in all caps? 

Anyway, it takes a long time because all she's known in her life is abuse. But, it's definitely worth the wait! Good luck with everything and welcome to the FRIENDLIER, FUNNER Maltese Forum!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Give her alot of love and she will be yours forever.........You should report that place especially since we all know how humanized maltese breed is that really upsets me to know that this is how this women treats these animals


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

UNFORTUNATELY SHE BARLEY MEETS USDA STANDARDS ,WHICH ARE NOT VERY GOOD, AND THERE IS NOT A THING WE CAN DO ABOUT IT. I'VE CHECKED INTO IT. SOUTH EAST MISSOURI IS BAD FOR THIS KIND OF THING, AND ALTHOUGH WE THINK THE CONDITION IS VERY VERY BAD, THE WORSE CASES MAKE IT LOOK MORE DERSIRABLE. WE NEED TO TRY AND GET THE LICENCEING PLACES TO HAVE HIGHER STANDARDS.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Sep 30 2004, 10:39 PM
> *Why are you typing in all caps?
> 
> Anyway, it takes a long time because all she's known in her life is abuse.  But, it's definitely worth the wait!  Good luck with everything and welcome to the FRIENDLIER, FUNNER Maltese Forum!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10540*


[/QUOTE]
I guess the caps lock was on.


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

You can now click on Lucy's page and view pics of her. I only have 2 right now, she doesn't like to sit still and look at me to get a picture made. she hides her face alot. She loves to sit by me with her head as close to me as she can get it. She is starting to lick my hand in the mornings now. I have noticed improvment in her, although we have a long way to go. Her and Sugar plays. She doesn't really care for the rowdy puppies though.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pattyspuppies_@Sep 29 2004, 08:57 PM
> *I WAS TRYING TO SEE ABOUT GETTING ANOTHER PUPPY FROM A SUPPOSEDLY REPUTABLE BREEDER AND SHE OFFERED ME A FREE FEMALE THAT SHE NO LONGER WANTED.  I AGREED TO GO PICK HER UP AND I WAS SHOCKED AT WHAT I SAW.  IT WAS A MINI PUPPY MILL.  THIS LITTLE 5 LB DARLING WAS SO NEGLECTED AND UN SOCIALIZED  SHE IS STILL SCARED AND II HAVE HAD HER ALMOST TWO WEEKS.  SHE LIKES ME BUT SHE IS SUBMISSIVE AND SHAKES A LOT.  SHE HAS TO SLEEP WITH ME OR SHE HOWLS ALL NIGHT.  SHE WAS NAUSATED FROM HER 7 IN ONE SHOT LAST NIGHT SO I COULDN'T LET HER IN MY BED AND NEEDLESS TO SAY NIETHER OF US GOT MUCH SLEEP.  I JUST WAS WONDERING HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE TO GAIN HER TRUST.  SHE IS 5 AND WAS USED AS A BREEDING MACHINE HAVING MULTIPLE C-SECTIONS.  I POSTED ABOUT HER ON THE MALTESE ONLY WEB SITE BUT GOT KICKED OFF FOR POSTING IN ALL CAPS AND CAN'T GET BACK ON.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10368*


[/QUOTE]

all your babies are adorable good luck and god bless


----------



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Oct 1 2004, 11:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all your babies are adorable good luck and god bless
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10619
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Lucy is so lucky to have you, I wish there was something that could be done about her previous owner that is awful, but at least Lucy will live out the remainder of her life in a loving home-yahoo way to go Patty... She looks so sweet in the pics, your babies are beautiful also...lucky you...


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Lucy has an adorable face and those big black eyes are beautiful.

Thank God you came into her life


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Lucy is darling and those great big eyes...what a doll! 
Your other babies are darling too. 
She is sooo lucky you came along.








Just love her a bunch and she will come around. It sounds like she has had hardly any love and kindness -_- ...like you say, just a breeding maching. That is sooo terrible. What a way to treat an animal. They have feelings too and they hurt.
Thank you for being there.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

LUCKY LUCY! She's beautiful. I don't understand how breeders come to this point! I mean, don't you get a puppy because you want to love them and all? What made them start to abuse them like so? Does any amount of money justify you treating them so badly? I honestly wouldnt mind breeding my Noriko (but I won't), since it is a natural process and all. But, you need to take care of them! Shoot, I expect a CRAP load of TLC from my bf, family, and friends if I ever have a baby! Can you imagine if YOU were like Lucy? If you were a baby making machine?!?! They say that giving birth is the WORST pain ever! So they have to endure that AND having more than one per liter like 2-3 times a yr! And worst of all, you treat them so badly that they're scared of you. What kind of life is that!?!?!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Lucy is just gorgeous and I've never seen such big, beautiful eyes....she's just a knockout! Your heart is so big that I know Lucy will be fine in time. She's going to learn to do what she was born to do.....be a Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

Lucy really is a sweet looking girl. It really made my day to know that you rescued her from a miserable life. Bless you both!

Jay


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

where are you all seeing Lucys picture i just see the 4 babies on the postings 
anyway i hope you are doing well with lucy


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

maxismom, if you go to the fist post she has a dogster page link for Lucy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pattyspuppies_@Sep 29 2004, 08:56 PM
> *I WAS TRYING TO SEE ABOUT GETTING ANOTHER PUPPY FROM A SUPPOSEDLY REPUTABLE BREEDER AND SHE OFFERED ME A FREE FEMALE THAT SHE NO LONGER WANTED.  I AGREED TO GO PICK HER UP AND I WAS SHOCKED AT WHAT I SAW.  IT WAS A MINI PUPPY MILL.  THIS LITTLE 5 LB DARLING WAS SO NEGLECTED AND UN SOCIALIZED  SHE IS STILL SCARED AND II HAVE HAD HER ALMOST TWO WEEKS.  SHE LIKES ME BUT SHE IS SUBMISSIVE AND SHAKES A LOT.  SHE HAS TO SLEEP WITH ME OR SHE HOWLS ALL NIGHT.  SHE WAS NAUSATED FROM HER 7 IN ONE SHOT LAST NIGHT SO I COULDN'T LET HER IN MY BED AND NEEDLESS TO SAY NIETHER OF US GOT MUCH SLEEP.  I JUST WAS WONDERING HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE TO GAIN HER TRUST.  SHE IS 5 AND WAS USED AS A BREEDING MACHINE HAVING MULTIPLE C-SECTIONS.  I POSTED ABOUT HER ON THE MALTESE ONLY WEB SITE BUT GOT KICKED OFF FOR POSTING IN ALL CAPS AND CAN'T GET BACK ON.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10368*


[/QUOTE]
awww... this is so depressing...







When i see her picture it makes me soo upset that people did that do her. I couldnt imagin treating any dog like that... especially a Maltese! They are such little people.. when it comes to their personality! I hope and pray that you are successful with this beautiful darling. Bless your heart for even taking the little one in! Ohh and about MO kicking you off... their rules are soo immature and petty over there.. -_- 
Kodie and I send our love!







Keep us updated!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What happen to Pattys Puppies? I want to see pictures of POSER and JOEY and all the rest of them!


----------

